# Welcome to the Hublot forum



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Dear all,

Watchuseek is proud to announce the official launch of the Hublot Forum. This is a dedicated forum to discuss Hublot watches.

We look forward to your contributions.

Related link: Hublot Genève - Official Website


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

Great addition!


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Ernie.

I will be monitoring to help with your questions and issues.

Mike Margolis
Director of Sales
Hublot of America


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Thank you Mike, I'd appreciate that.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Hublot as a Swiss Watch House - looking for clarificationwith regard to its history and models. 

I am going to be a succinct as possible:

· I have a watch collector for over 35 years andhave a large collection which I change regularly each year.
· I started collecting Hublots end of December2011. 
· The 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Hublot was an MDM Depose Subaquaneous1950.140.1 as shown. I bought this because it is a 2000 M diver in "like new" conditionand it was part of the original pre-2004 Jean-Claude Biver (JCB) era - a classic. I obtained two new rubber strap pieces to fitmy large wrist. I am wearing this as Itype.
· I have 4 more Hublots: Classic Luna Rossa 1915.100.11.LRS07 whichwas made in the JCB era as well as SuperB Flyback 25[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversaryedition 1926.BUR.30.1. The remaining 2are pre-2004 JCB era MDM Depose 1910.1 & an automatic MDM Depose GMT whichis on its way to me.
· Having studied the history of Hublot with CarloCrocco being the mastermind founder, it reminds me of the history of GM'sChevrolet Corvette in the concept of a work in progress whereby over time, eachmodel carries forward something from the previous with improvements. With The Corvette in 1996 they had to makethe decision to either discontinue the model altogether or start from scratchwith nothing carried forward as it was falling way behind its rivals andoutdated. I feel that with the departureof Crocco, JCB may have been faced with the same and the Big Bang together withThe Fusion for Hublot was like the C5 Corvette. I sense that with Crocco's and MDM's exit all that remains is the brandname Hublot with its logo and the fact there is a fusion with rubber with atype metal! 
· I have watched JCBs videos and the ones that heexplains the fusion concept (art of - as he puts it) with the fact that the modelsrequired to be brought into the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] Century, describes the "out ofthe box" distinctive requirements to evolve Big Bang to support The Methodbehind The Madness! This is the NuttyProfessor part of the genius of JCB that puts him in a different world; worldsapart from others in his profession industry and the models on the Hublot websitetoday are only those that are in the Big Bang, Fusion and King Power family.
· No one or nowhere has confirmed what has happenedto the production of the models pre-departure of the Crocco, whenever that waslike the ones I have pre & post MDM. Can some explain?
· I am seeing two types of Hublot fans like TheCorvette pre and post 1997 in the same way. Can someone confirm that all of my Hublot watch models are no longer inproduction? If so, they are very aliveto me and justifies my collection being valuable. If they are being made, they are not onHublot's website and perhaps they should. The Big Bang, Fusion and King Power families are much bigger in manyways including the price tags! Themovements are different too.
· Where I fit in the scheme of things is that mysupport and loyalty is in the pre-departure Crocco era with and without MDM, thepinnacle being the Luna Rossa and SuperB Flyback in my collection which hasJCBs intelligent modifications for the right reasons. Thank you JCB for that as I agree wholeheartedly. I know JCB's background withBlancpain and Omega etc. His trackrecord speaks for itself. He to me is inthe Swiss horology Hall of Fame together with Franck Muller for what they havecontributed in modern times. 
· JCB's has taken Hublot with the new familymodels through The Black Hole of The Watch universe and survived. How many other Watch Houses have done thesame? I am at this moment, in terms ofincreasing my collection, have not voted to acquire a genuine Hublot new familybut I am at the very edge of the part of where JCB Hublot's Black Holestarts. With his different involvement ofthe company now, what does this mean? What will come out of it?
· Have I reached the maximum point of the pre-departureCrocco era with and without MDM of the true classics like the Corvette C4 1996model? 

Please give me your thoughts and views as well as direction -mondrayuk at yahoo dot com

Viva Hublot in their journey from a self-confessedHublotista!


----------

